# Princeton Tec Remix Headlamp Review



## Monolith (Jun 16, 2010)

I won a Princeton Tec headlamp at the Flashaholic Camping Weekend (FCW-6) that was provided by Princeton Tec (www.princetontec.com).

The headlamp retails for $44.95 and has the following *specifications*:

*POWER Max 70 Lumens (Maxbright LED)
*LAMP 3 Ultrabright LEDs, 1 Maxbright LED
*BATTERIES 3 AAA, Alkaline, NiMh, NiCad
*WEIGHT 83g
*Max BURN TIMES
- Ultrabright LEDs: low - 200 Hours, high - 61 Hours
- Maxbright LEDs: low - 53 Hours, high - 28 Hours

*Package contains*:
*Headlamp
*Headband
*Instructions

* Operation:*
*Press top within 1.5 sec to cycle high/low/off
*Press top after 2 sec in a mode/level and light will turn off
*Press and hold top to switch between Maxbright LED and Ultrabright LEDs
*Maxbright and Ultrabright each have a low and high setting

* Factory website:*
*www.princetontec.com



Headband is comfortable and the weight is reasonable for long use.









The headlamp swivels at one end and the battery door is at the "free" end. The three AAA batteries are inserted by using a thumbnail to lift up on the end cap.








Battery compartment:













The "swivel" end of the headlamp (provides the friction for maintaining headlamp angle).








Light modes and levels are changed by pressing the switch (gray) on the top of the headlamp. Holding the switch down changes between the two sets of LEDs.








The business end of the headlamp. The three Ultrabright LEDs and the Maxbright LED:









*Use Comments:*

*The entire assembly containing the LEDs and batteries swivels up and down.
*The Ultrabright LEDs are useful for low light and longevity conditions
*Even the Maxbright LED lasts a long time on high level
*Good amount of throw with the Maxbright LED making it useful for hiking/walking the dog, etc.


.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice review, great photos! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 18, 2010)

I looked at one in ****s today but the three 5mm LEDs were red. Is this the case with all PT Remix headlamps?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 19, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> I looked at one in ****s today but the three 5mm LEDs were red. Is this the case with all PT Remix headlamps?



They come with red, green or white LEDs. The review headlamp has white LEDs.


----------



## RyanA (Jun 19, 2010)

SWEET! :twothumbs I need to get a Remix Pro with the reds!


----------



## Thermion (Jun 19, 2010)

I got my Remix Pro in the mail today, I got the white 5mm leds. I really can't wait to try it out tonight. So far I can say the main led has a nice neutral tint and seems very bright. The 5mm leds have the standard bluish tint, but thats to be expected. One thing that I noticed, the 5mm leds seem to put less light on my nose that my Black Diamond Spot. I will have to test this further tonight.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the posts. I am looking at the pro model as well (to get CR123 use). Let us know how you like it. I wonder about getting red for the smaller leds though, or if that would loose some of the usefulness for close up work.

Harry


----------



## senecaripple (Jun 26, 2010)

wonderful review!

heidi won one too at the raffle! she's been using it every night from the kitchen to the bedroom. wont put it down for a second. i't her favorite light. 
she'll be giving me her feedback when i write a review next week.


----------



## baterija (Jun 28, 2010)

Does it turn on to the 5mm LED's or the main beam?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2010)

baterija said:


> Does it turn on to the 5mm LED's or the main beam?



Whichever you have it set to when you turn it off.


----------



## baterija (Jun 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 29, 2010)

Monolith said:


> Whichever you have it set to when you turn it off.



It starts on high first in whatever mode you are in, which is a minor gripe from me.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jun 29, 2010)

Would love to see some beam shots!!!! From what I have read about the Remix Pro, it starts in Low Mode first and the other main difference between the Remix and the Remix Pro is that the Pro is regulated and uses CR123's as opposed to 3AAA's non-regulated for the standard Remix. Not entirely certain but the standard Remix may start on high first so just make sure to check your specs before jumping. Wondering if this will be a replacement for my EOS or EOS Tactical, how is the main beam, really good throw minimal spill or a nice balance? Do you have a newer 50 Lumen or 70 Lumen EOS for a ballpark comparison? Also, it looks as though your photo shows an optic but I am not certain because PT's website shows both models to appear as if there is a reflector being utilized as opposed to an optic. Any feedback would be appreciated and thanks for the early taste!


----------



## Thermion (Jun 30, 2010)

The Pro uses the same interface, except it always starts on low on the 5mm leds. The beam on my pro is best described as neutral white. To me it seems like a nice balance of spot to flood, leaning towards the spot. It matches my Ra 140GT as far as beam size, but it has a little more defined spot. Hope that helps.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds great and thank you for the feedback, I am swapping the electronics out of a PT EOS Tactical and putting them in a standard EOS with a McGizmo 18mm reflector so I can have the low mode first which is why I really love the Tactical interface. Now with the Remix Pro, I can just carry one type of battery, Cr123's for my handheld and one for the headlamp with some backups of course.


----------



## flbowman1 (Jul 2, 2010)

How waterproof is it? Not to change the subject but what's the best waterproof headlamp that anyone can find that's under $60?


----------



## Thermion (Jul 3, 2010)

From Princeton Tec's web site, for both the Remix and the Remix Pro:
*
WATERPROOF - LEVEL 1*

Level 1 is assigned to lights that offer a degree of water protection equivalent to IPX4 in the International Electrotechnical Commission (IEC) standards. Lights rated at Level 1 are designed for water resistance to splashing and quick dunkings. If a light with a Level 1 rating is accidentally submerged for a longer period of time, the batteries should be removed and the cabinets should be carefully inspected for signs of battery leakage. If water has entered the housing, the light should be dried and batteries replaced.


----------



## flbowman1 (Jul 6, 2010)

What headlamp would you suggest to use while outside during a storm or while raining? I'm trying to find something that's under $60 and will provide good waterproof protection. It will be used as part of my hurricane preparation kit!


----------



## ToddM (Aug 30, 2010)

I really wanted to love the Remix but I can't. For an around the house light or car camping light it's fine but for a back country headlamp or a light you may need to rely on it doesn't cut it. 

The run time is great, it's bright, the beam size seems pretty good (though the 5mm LED's could be a wider beam. It has two problems that are unacceptable these days in a good headlamp. If they were fixed it would be one of the top headlamps out there for the price.

First the battery door has zero sealing, no o-ring, nothing. If you look you can actually see the springs/battery ends through the gaps in the door. In any kind of rain etc. much less a drop into water you are going to have water in the battery compartment. I'd say their "Level 1" rating is very optimistic.

Second no strobe/flash mode. While we all hope we never have to use it, the fact is being able to strobe some type of LED light has been responsible for rescue units locating a LOT of lost hikers etc. It takes up no room, adds no weight, costs nothing. Perhaps whatever circuit they are using can only do 4 settings because I see the cheaper fuel has a strobe mode but only 3 light levels. 

I wonder if the Pro version also has a lack of sealing, to me that's a pretty bad issue in a light that's designed for the military, unless it never leaves the desert.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 8, 2010)

ToddM said:


> I wonder if the Pro version also has a lack of sealing, to me that's a pretty bad issue in a light that's designed for the military, unless it never leaves the desert.


 
Can a Remix Pro owner check if it maybe has better sealing than the standard model?

Edit: After looking at the close-up pictures on this website it looks like no additional o-rings for the Pro version (login/password for the pictures is mm).


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 8, 2010)

ToddM said:


> I really wanted to love the Remix but I can't. For an around the house light or car camping light it's fine but for a back country headlamp or a light you may need to rely on it doesn't cut it.
> 
> The run time is great, it's bright, the beam size seems pretty good (though the 5mm LED's could be a wider beam. It has two problems that are unacceptable these days in a good headlamp. If they were fixed it would be one of the top headlamps out there for the price.
> 
> ...


I wonder if it’s like other non regulated headlamps that can get wet and will work once dried off. I had an old cheap Energizer used for a dog collar light that would get soaked down all the time but never seemed to die? On a side note has anyone seen a story about a hiker getting saved because of a strobe mode? I honestly don't know?


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 8, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> On a side note has anyone seen a story about a hiker getting saved because of a strobe mode? I honestly don't know?



There has been 2 cases of searchers finding lost hikers in New Zealand by spotting flashing headlamps in the past 12 months. In both cases a helicopter equipped with night vision gear was used for searching at night after searches along tracks and at huts during the day failed to find the missing hikers.


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 8, 2010)

nzbazza said:


> There has been 2 cases of searchers finding lost hikers in New Zealand by spotting flashing headlamps in the past 12 months. In both cases a helicopter equipped with night vision gear was used for searching at night after searches along tracks and at huts during the day failed to find the missing hikers.


I guess the question there is whether manual flashing, or waving a hand in front of the light would have also worked.

Clearly, a strobe/flash has advantages in terms of being automatic, for someone asleep/injured/otherwise occupied, but '_found while using strobe_' isn't necessarily the same as '_wouldn't have been found without using strobe_'


----------



## zemmo (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Pro can handle RCRs?


----------



## jcalvert (Oct 10, 2010)

zemmo said:


> Does anyone know if the Pro can handle RCRs?


 
zemmo,

According to PT's website for the Remix Pro, it doesn't look like it. http://www.princetontec.com/index.php?q=remix-pro.

Since it was developed for the military where personnel are often using it out in the field, IMO using rechargeables vs. primaries would not be practical. Also based on inquiries I've made to PT similar in nature to yours, they have told me that if it's not listed, then it's not available. I hope this helps.

If you call them and find out differently, I would like to know as well. Thanks!

John


----------



## gunga (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd also like to know this. If it works on RC123, I'd seriously consider the Remix pro...

Keep in mind if the circuit is the same or very similar to the Remix, that one can handle at least 4.5 V (3x AAAs).


----------



## Vesper (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for this review. Gotta love that runtime. This would be a good choice for a get-out-of-dodge emergency bag.


----------



## zemmo (Oct 10, 2010)

gunga said:


> I'd also like to know this. If it works on RC123, I'd seriously consider the Remix pro...
> 
> Keep in mind if the circuit is the same or very similar to the Remix, that one can handle at least 4.5 V (3x AAAs).



Thank you gentlemen. John, I might dig into it some more, but my gut feeling is no on the Li-ons. Gunga, I thought of the triple AAA voltage too, but don't even know how the batteries are configured.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 11, 2010)

PT says only 3.0V batteries for the Pro, but said rechargables were fine as long as they had this voltage. 

This was the same answer as for the Apex which another PT tech said was fine with li-ions I know the Apex is good with 2 li-ions so I'd guess li-ions should be ok with the Remix as well. If I get one I'll try it with a power supply and see how it handles increasing voltage from a li-ion. 

If both Remix lights have the same circuit li-ions should be fine though... 

The lack of water proofing is a concern so I'm still on the fence about getting one... 

Sverre


----------



## jcalvert (Oct 11, 2010)

NoFair said:


> PT says only 3.0V batteries for the Pro, but said rechargables were fine as long as they had this voltage.
> 
> This was the same answer as for the Apex which another PT tech said was fine with li-ions I know the Apex is good with 2 li-ions so I'd guess li-ions should be ok with the Remix as well. If I get one I'll try it with a power supply and see how it handles increasing voltage from a li-ion.
> 
> ...


 
NoFair,

Thanks for the additional info! I have yet to purchase any RCR123s for any application, because I'm still fairly new to the higher tech lighting products and although I do use 18650 rechargeables for my flashlights, as much as I use my Remixes and Remix Pro and as much as I want to be green, I need to order some rechargeables, but will wait until after you guys confirm for sure about using Li ions.

I have a question though, relative to other battery types, isn't there something specifically about RCR123s that make them potentially more capable of exploding? If so, is that just when they are charging or could it happen while wearing a lamp, which would not be a good thing to happen while it's on your head.

Also, although I personally don't have a concern about the water proofness of the Remix or Pro based on the fact that I've used mine in the rain and snow and haven't had any leakage, I still looked over the battery compartment to consider glueing on an O-ring from a flashlight to create a better seal, but noted that there's a contact toward the front of the opening in the way. But again, even when using it in heavy, wet snow that gets caked on the light, I've checked the battery compartment afterwards and have yet to note any leakage, for what it's worth.

John


----------



## NoFair (Oct 11, 2010)

jcalvert said:


> NoFair,
> 
> Thanks for the additional info! I have yet to purchase any RCR123s for any application, because I'm still fairly new to the higher tech lighting products and although I do use 18650 rechargeables for my flashlights, as much as I use my Remixes and Remix Pro and as much as I want to be green, I need to order some rechargeables, but will wait until after you guys confirm for sure about using Li ions.
> 
> ...



It is during charging there is a potential (very small) hazard with li-ions. 

Good news about the waterproofing. Getting hard to resist one now:thumbsup:

Sverre


----------



## NoFair (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Remix or Remix Pro is easy to open? Looking into grabbing a pro and putting a neutral Cree XP-G in there


----------



## jcalvert (Oct 13, 2010)

NoFair said:


> Does anyone know if the Remix or Remix Pro is easy to open? Looking into grabbing a pro and putting a neutral Cree XP-G in there


 
I looked at both of mine and it looks like PT didn't want anyone getting into it. There are no screws to disassemble the two halves of the body. On the bottom, it looks like they attach the two halves with some type of rivet. There isn't anything to get at inside the battery compartment either. Although I don't have any modding experience, it just looks like you will not be able to mod it.

John


----------



## NoFair (Oct 14, 2010)

jcalvert said:


> I looked at both of mine and it looks like PT didn't want anyone getting into it. There are no screws to disassemble the two halves of the body. On the bottom, it looks like they attach the two halves with some type of rivet. There isn't anything to get at inside the battery compartment either. Although I don't have any modding experience, it just looks like you will not be able to mod it.
> 
> John



Thank you for checking. Seems like there is a Zebralight in my future


----------



## francoisdotnet (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi All

I have been looking at the PT Remix and Pro models, read all the threads on this and other forums but just can't make up my mind which Remix model to get! 

One the *REMIX PRO* side I am sold on the "guarantee" of brightness (being regulated), also it is lighter (I'm a hiker) and when carrying spares it requires less (quantity) and lighter batteries.

On the *REMIX* side it the batteries last a lot longer and the weight of the actual headlamp is not that much more. I have looked all over for a output plot for the REMIX to compare to one of the REMIX PRO I found but cannot find one!

My thinking is if the *REMIX *maintains more than 50-60% of its brightness for much longer than the regulated hours of the *REMIX PRO* (on any specific mode) then the PRO is not worth it?

What would you say is the deciding factors whether to go for the REMIX or the REMIX PRO?

_I hope this is the appropriate place to post this, I figured the answer will help anyone reading the review(s)._


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 3, 2011)

I picked up the Remix today from ****ssportinggoods. I version I bought has 1 main white high power LED and 3 red leds on the side. It was the only version that ****s carried, or I would have gone with the all white LED model. 
The beam is really nice when using the main white LED, and is over 75 lumens on high (according to my light meter), so they are not exaggerating on their claim of 70. 
The red LED is really dim on the low setting (only around 4 lumens), which should make some campers pretty happy. Does anyone know if you can use Energizer Lithium batteries? They don't mention them in the instructions. 

The only problem I see with the light is that it isn't even close to waterproof! There is no o ring at all, and the seal is not 100% tight as well. I'm not even sure if it could survive a heavy rainfall. They could have easily put an o ring around the cap that you have to remove when replacing batteries. This would have made it at least rain proof, and would have made the light much more reliable.


----------



## carrot (Apr 3, 2011)

francoisdotnet said:


> What would you say is the deciding factors whether to go for the REMIX or the REMIX PRO?



IMHO you should select the Remix if you will need to refuel in places where CR123 are not commonly found. You should select the Remix Pro if cold weather performance or guaranteed high performance or quick battery replacement is important to you. Many 3xAAA lights are unregulated (although not all) but it does have the upside of very slowly diminishing in output, giving you enough warning to replace your batteries. 

Also note that when storing a light for a long time, lithiums will not leak but alkalines will. Most headlamps on the market use electronic switches and may drain batteries that are stored inside them. Take your batteries out if you will not use said headlamp for a long time, no matter the chemistry.



adirondackdestroyer said:


> The only problem I see with the light is that it isn't even close to waterproof! There is no o ring at all, and the seal is not 100% tight as well. I'm not even sure if it could survive a heavy rainfall. They could have easily put an o ring around the cap that you have to remove when replacing batteries. This would have made it at least rain proof, and would have made the light much more reliable.


 
I immersed my (similarly rated and designed) PT Byte in water and found that it continued to function just fine when wet inside from rain. The switch did act a little funny, requiring more clicks than usual to select modes but worked completely normally again once it dried out. The headlamp also continued to be usable and light up even when noticeable fogging was detected in the lens and water was found in the battery compartment. 

I assume that similar functionality would happen for other PT lights that are not sealed. I encourage you (or anyone else) to test this more thoroughly before trusting the Remix in wet conditions.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 4, 2011)

Monolith said:


> *Max BURN TIMES
> - Ultrabright LEDs: low - 200 Hours, high - 61 Hours
> - Maxbright LEDs: low - 53 Hours, high - 28 Hours
> 
> ...



Apparently the Ultrabright LED's are useful for low light but NOT for longevity conditions although this seems to be the case with all lights that have power LED's paired with 5mm LED's. It almost makes me think that they should just stop doing this and just go with a diffuser as Petzl has done. Not quite as nice but much more efficient.


----------



## pec50 (Jun 5, 2011)

I consider the Remix an adequate light, but lacks the some of the more thoughtful features of the EOS including water penetration. I suppose PT was looking for a lower cost and less heavy unit when the Remix was designed. The ultrabrights serve their purpose as they are quite floody. But, it seems that PT's lower cost lights lack the refinement and waterproof robustness of the more costly units, such as the EOS. As the mention of waterproof has arisen; for those of you looking for bomb and waterproof, the venerable PT Attitude with a headstrap might be considered where lighting in the 30 lumens range is adequate. Given its light weight and inherent simplicity, I used the Attitude, with a glowring inside its head, as my backup light as a wildlands/structural firefighter and medic.


----------



## Bolster (Jun 6, 2011)

I've not seen the Remix mentioned as a "floody" light, but just doublechecking. I don't have it on the flood list at this point. If it is floody (no hotspot) about how wide's the beam? Thanks.


----------



## vtunderground (Jun 6, 2011)

Bolster said:


> I've not seen the Remix mentioned as a "floody" light, but just doublechecking. I don't have it on the flood list at this point. If it is floody (no hotspot) about how wide's the beam? Thanks.


 
I expect it's very similar to any other headlamp using Nichia 5mm LEDs. To me at least, they all seem to be pretty comparable in beam pattern.


----------



## pec50 (Jun 7, 2011)

LL Bean currently has the Remix on sale for $30 shipped.


----------



## Lumenocitor (Jun 7, 2011)

I purchased one of these lights about a year ago and have used it on a few backpacking trips. I'd give it a 7.5 out of 10. Issues I had with it were mostly switch related, once in a while you had to press it multiple times to get it to turn on or off. Output was decent, but nothing spectacular. It did however provide plenty of light for stumbling around camp in the middle of the night. The maxbright led has ok throw, 50 yards is probably the max usable range. The flood mode was useful, but had an annoying blue tint. Light-to-head interface is good, the way the light is mounted doesn't create any annoying protrusions and secures the light very well. Run time is average, a set of lithiums lasted a whole 4 day trip with moderate use, however output did taper off at the end. Overall, I think this light is a good buy, if you need more power just bring another light. We are flashaholics so I don't think that will be a problem.


----------

